# Networking >  How to check the net.....

## psuresh1982

Hi friends,

  I want to check my system net transper speed. Is there any possiblities to check it into online ?

---------------------
suresh

----------


## admin

try this... 

http://www.bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/

----------


## vmshenoy

here is other

http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/

----------

